# First time with EOS-M + EF 600 mm+ 1.4X(and 2X)



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

Dear Friends.
This Early morning = 8:00 AM on to say , Sunday , = 32 Degree " F ", Cold and the sun just start to rise.
I grab my EOS-M and 600 mm. Lens to test shooting of Fake Bird---No, No bird around my yard anymore.

This is my first time to use EOS-M with EF 600 mm and 1.4X , or 2X , Plus 25 mm Canon tube, to shoot the Bird( Ha, Ha, Ha= Model, Sculpture of Birds) 100 feet distant ( 33 meters )= In Shaded area.
I set AV. mode ( Aperture Priority mode) set F = 8.0 , and set Auto ISO = Yes the Camera will auto set SS= 1/640 sec, and Set ISO = 6400 ( when I do not use flash and Better Beamer/ Flash amplifier. And When I turn on Flash, The Camera will set ISO = 400.
Yes, The AF focus is work with EOS-M ( I set 1 AF spot at the center of the LCD screen), and super fast too.
Yes, I should shoot the Bird Photo in the bright sunlite, But the real situation that I use to shoot the Birds = in the tree shade any way. Sorry ISO = 6400 of EOS-M = quite Noisy photos.
Have a great Sunday to all of my friends.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

This Early morning = 8:00 AM on to say , Sunday , = 32 Degree " F ", Cold and the sun just start to rise.
I grab my EOS-M and 600 mm. Lens to test shooting of Fake Bird---No, No bird around my yard anymore.


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

This Early morning = 8:00 AM on to say , Sunday , = 32 Degree " F ", Cold and the sun just start to rise.
I grab my EOS-M and 600 mm. Lens to test shooting of Fake Bird---No, No bird around my yard anymore.


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

This Early morning = 8:00 AM on to say , Sunday , = 32 Degree " F ", Cold and the sun just start to rise.
I grab my EOS-M and 600 mm. Lens to test shooting of Fake Bird---No, No bird around my yard anymore.


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

This Early morning = 8:00 AM on to say , Sunday , = 32 Degree " F ", Cold and the sun just start to rise.
I grab my EOS-M and 600 mm. Lens to test shooting of Fake Bird---No, No bird around my yard anymore.


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

Last Photo, Sir.
Thanks for come to test the equipment with me.
Surapon


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 27, 2014)

not bad, 

but since you were on a tripod and the bird was not real why iso 6400 and 1/640 shutter?
or were you just testing to see what you could expect in a real use situation?
also at least the EOS-M AF could keep up with this bird!


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> not bad,
> 
> but since you were on a tripod and the bird was not real why iso 6400 and 1/640 shutter?
> or were you just testing to see what you could expect in a real use situation?
> also at least the EOS-M AF could keep up with this bird!



Thank you, Sir, Dear wickidwombat.
I just want to try if that Fake Bird is a real bird at the shade area, But I do not think that the EOS-M Servo focus could keep up at the Bird in Flight.
But, May be this spring season, when the birds come back to my yards, I will try and report back to you.
Thanks again, Sir.
Good night.
Surapon


----------

